# Improved 21166?



## THE TYCO MAN (Aug 23, 2011)

I've found 2 very nice #21166 Pike Master era American Flyer 4-4-0's. The cheaper ones ya know. Anyhow, found that the couplers on the tender trucks were broke off! Can much older postwar American Flyer tender trucks with knuckle couplers be adapted? I'd hate to have these only pull the Pike Master equipped cars! Also, can a chipped flange on one driver wheel prevent running?


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Tyco -- I am not familiar with the Pikemaster stuff so I can't answer the coupler question. My guess would be to look at both and see if the postwar knuckle coupler can be fitted. Usually, on the knuckle coupler, there are two metal tabs that need to be bent up to remove the old coupler, then bent back down once the new coupler is in place. If the Pikemaster trucks have these metal tabs, chances are they will be interchangeable. Hopefully someone with more knowledge can add to this. As far as a chipped drive wheel, I would replace it or further damage may occur. But doing so could be a challenge as "quartering" needs to be done. Quartering is the alignment of the linkage so it is "in time" with the opposite side linkage. Once you remove the drive wheels, this "timing" can be thrown off and as a result, the Earth will plummet into the Sun. Quartering tools are available from various vendors but are not cheap for a one-time use. Anyone else may be able to offer another alternative or even offer to replace it for you at a nominal fee, but I am not that experienced to offer such a service....yet.


----------



## THE TYCO MAN (Aug 23, 2011)

NBF, the problem with Pike Master is that the couplers are one piece plastic and molded in with truck frame, plastic also. Not compatiable with Knuckles. My idea is to drill out the rear trucks rivet out and use a older knuckle coupler truck in place ot it. I'm wondering if the tender would be un-even.


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Tyco, I'm going to offer an opinion, but want to stress that, not having a Pikemaster , I don't know what the h*ll Im talking about. *L* I don't think you'll have any problem with it. The conventional trucks with the knuckle coupler have a metal tongue that can be bent to achieve some degree of adjustment. You can change the height above the track and rotate it a wee bit to alter the angle. I think the bigger problem might be getting the knuckle coupler and the couplers on any Pikemaster cars to marry properly, since the knuckles won't open on the Pikes. You may find it necessary to also adapt one of the Pikemaster cars by making it a conversion car: knuckle on the front and Pike on the back. Should this prove difficult or simply not make sense, please refer to sentence #1 of my post.

Best wishes,


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Just change the complete truck on the tender. It may be easier to just change the tender. I am familiar with the pikemaster trucks have a few in stock.

My thread on the subject


----------



## THE TYCO MAN (Aug 23, 2011)

Thank ya T-man and Reckers! I just gotta win 2 AF tenders with the proper truck on eBay.


----------

